# Hoping to move to Dubai next year!



## aitchy (Nov 30, 2008)

Good Morning Expatforum members!!

I am looking to move to Dubai early next year to fulfill an ambition I have had for many years. I am 24 years old and an IT security professional. I am looking for jobs in this field but have found it difficult to find on the web. 

I would be grateful for any advice on making the move and any useful websites in gaining employment. I will no doubt be making many more posts on this site as time goes on and from what i've seen, everyone seems really helpful. Thanks for your time for reading this.

Kind Regards,

Craig


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

aitchy said:


> Good Morning Expatforum members!!
> 
> I am looking to move to Dubai early next year to fulfill an ambition I have had for many years. I am 24 years old and an IT security professional. I am looking for jobs in this field but have found it difficult to find on the web.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum,

I am also in Information Security. You will find though that the roles out here are management level or above, there is very little in the way of work for anyone lower than that. What is your background?

Do you have CLAS, CISSP, CISA, PCIRM, ISO27001, PCI-DSS certifications? Do you have any management experience?

My advice would be to try and get employment in the UK with a big brand that has offices over here and then get an internal transfer with them.

HTH


----------



## aitchy (Nov 30, 2008)

*Wow, quick reply *



crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> I am also in Information Security. You will find though that the roles out here are management level or above, there is very little in the way of work for anyone lower than that. What is your background?
> 
> ...


I am currently in the Military. I have some management experience due to my rank but my role over the past 3 years has been more technical. I have been an IDS analyst during this period dealing with incident response. I have Sans GIAC qualification and I am doing my CISSP exam next year. I was hoping to make the move after leaving the forces but perhaps your suggestion of finding work here and getting a transfer is sensible. 

What do you think my chances are?

Thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

aitchy said:


> I am currently in the Military. I have some management experience due to my rank but my role over the past 3 years has been more technical. I have been an IDS analyst during this period dealing with incident response. I have Sans GIAC qualification and I am doing my CISSP exam next year. I was hoping to make the move after leaving the forces but perhaps your suggestion of finding work here and getting a transfer is sensible.
> 
> What do you think my chances are?
> 
> Thanks


What country's military?


----------



## aitchy (Nov 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> What country's military?


British!

How come?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

aitchy said:


> British!
> 
> How come?


The finest in the world!!! 

You need to post a couple more times and you will have the ability to Private Message. I may be able to give you a bit more 'directed' advice.


----------



## aitchy (Nov 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> The finest in the world!!!
> 
> You need to post a couple more times and you will have the ability to Private Message. I may be able to give you a bit more 'directed' advice.


It is indeed with some of the finest training in the world!!! How long have you been in Dubai then? Im sat in work now plotting my escape as we speak


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

aitchy said:


> It is indeed with some of the finest training in the world!!! How long have you been in Dubai then? Im sat in work now plotting my escape as we speak


Not long, This forum has been very useful for advice though, it's well worth reading through a good couple of pages on here. Would you be coming out on your todd or will you have a family in tow...?


----------



## aitchy (Nov 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Not long, This forum has been very useful for advice though, it's well worth reading through a good couple of pages on here. Would you be coming out on your todd or will you have a family in tow...?


This forum is amazing, i've spent a few hours on here dissecting all the information, my head is starting to hurt but there is such a wealth of knowledge from people of all backgrounds that I can't stop reading!!

I shall be coming on my own, the thought of a family scares me. Im just looking forward to working hard and hopefully playing hard (Clubbing of course). Some of the DJ's going to Dubai now is making it almost as good as Ibiza!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

aitchy said:


> This forum is amazing, i've spent a few hours on here dissecting all the information, my head is starting to hurt but there is such a wealth of knowledge from people of all backgrounds that I can't stop reading!!
> 
> I shall be coming on my own, *the thought of a family scares me*. Im just looking forward to working hard and hopefully playing hard (Clubbing of course). Some of the DJ's going to Dubai now is making it almost as good as Ibiza!!


LOL on the family comment.

It's much better that way and if you're on your own it's easier to find accommodation - plus EVERYWHERE will be much better than what you have been used to in the past. Unless you've had some really good SLA - I never 

The only thing about here is it's mega expensive (30AED for a pint ), have you been out here on a holiday to see what it's like?

Couple more posts and you should have the abliilty to PM


----------



## aitchy (Nov 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> LOL on the family comment.
> 
> It's much better that way and if you're on your own it's easier to find accommodation - plus EVERYWHERE will be much better than what you have been used to in the past. Unless you've had some really good SLA - I never
> 
> ...


Haha, ex military too  My SLA is pretty nice but before I joined I had a wicked flat in London!! I have never had the pleasure of visiting but my best friend is a regular visitor and has told me loads about the place 

Oh dear on the pint price, i may need to give up drinking prior to moving so I become a lightweight again as im finding myself immune to alcohol!! Good idea or should i change my choice of beverage??


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

aitchy said:


> Haha, ex military too  My SLA is pretty nice but before I joined I had a wicked flat in London!! I have never had the pleasure of visiting but my best friend is a regular visitor and has told me loads about the place
> 
> Oh dear on the pint price, i may need to give up drinking prior to moving so I become a lightweight again as im finding myself immune to alcohol!! Good idea or should i change my choice of beverage??


No keep to the beer!! Just have to find yoursefl a good enough job to be able to afford it. Can you work towards CLAS, contractors at a certain doughnut shaped building earn around GBP10K per month working on RMADS.

In London an IR manager is looking somewhere in the region of 45-55 with 3-5years experience. FI you transfer internally they are more likely to give you housing allowances and approximately 15-20% allowance to work out here.

Are you a graduate, I'm not and it was a massive stumbling block persuading companies that my experience was valid. A lot of recruiting agencies also filter out applications if you're not a graduate too  Don't know how far you're up the ladder (but guessing full-screw/junior stripey) but take advantage of all the ELC/SLC/CLM courses you can go on to build your education and management portfolio too


----------



## aitchy (Nov 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> No keep to the beer!! Just have to find yoursefl a good enough job to be able to afford it. Can you work towards CLAS, contractors at a certain doughnut shaped building earn around GBP10K per month working on RMADS.
> 
> In London an IR manager is looking somewhere in the region of 45-55 with 3-5years experience. FI you transfer internally they are more likely to give you housing allowances and approximately 15-20% allowance to work out here.
> 
> Are you a graduate, I'm not and it was a massive stumbling block persuading companies that my experience was valid. A lot of recruiting agencies also filter out applications if you're not a graduate too  Don't know how far you're up the ladder (but guessing full-screw/junior stripey) but take advantage of all the ELC/SLC/CLM courses you can go on to build your education and management portfolio too


Im not a graduate and I have noticed that 90% of people seem to have a degree who pursue a job in Dubai. The people I know who have degrees have no real life experience and especially in the IT security field. I think experience is worth so much more than a certificate that tells my employer I know the theory but unfortunately it doesnt work like that.

Im a junior stripey!! I will be using my ELC for my CISSP!! Not entitled to too much as i've only done 4 years!! Things are already looking bleak, gonna have to hope I get lucky or just postpone my move for a year!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey, very interested in this thread as I'm looking to come over on a similar skillset.

Me: Masters degree (USA), CISSP (next week , yeah this Saturday is my test), 10+ yrs in Info Security (Access Control and Auditing domains), already doing my first expat assignment (USA - Australia last 5 yrs, looking at Dubai/Abu Dhabi as being my next one). Don't think I'll get to transfer again within my current company (as I used that one for my US - Australia move).

I think the degree thing is really big for most Dubai jobs, not so much what you learned in that degree but having it (as everyone else who is applying for job X has a Bachelors a lack of one would lead to being filtered  )

Wishing you the best of luck and if you get there I hope you'll keep active on this forum 




aitchy said:


> Im not a graduate and I have noticed that 90% of people seem to have a degree who pursue a job in Dubai. The people I know who have degrees have no real life experience and especially in the IT security field. I think experience is worth so much more than a certificate that tells my employer I know the theory but unfortunately it doesnt work like that.
> 
> Im a junior stripey!! I will be using my ELC for my CISSP!! Not entitled to too much as i've only done 4 years!! Things are already looking bleak, gonna have to hope I get lucky or just postpone my move for a year!!


----------



## aitchy (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmmm, 

Thanks for the advice, I don't think we would be going for the same jobs!! Thank God!! I know that a degree would be an advantage but some of the most successful people in the world never got a degree. 

Also, I don't fancy taking a career break to go back to uni and get a degree. I love working and the challenges it brings!! I am hoping I can find a good opportunity but I have been trawling the jobsites and found little available.

I wish you good luck in your search too and with your skillset im pretty sure you will be in dubai sooner than me. 

Cheers!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I wasn't implying that to be successful you need a degree. But for the Dubai market and the UAE market (and pretty much any expat position) it's one of those usual required items. One of those tick marks that all companies want from their applicants. You have to position yourself against other applicants, so ask what will they have:

1. Degree (one or more)
2. Skillset
3. Work Experience

Then the employer is looking at these applicants and asking:

1. I have applicant X with a degree and applicant Y without one.
2. Why will I choose X over Y?

They haven't even gotten to the specific skillset yet (and you having the GIAC cert does help in giving your experience legitimacy (ah, this person has gotten a cert and worked in the field hence I could compare this to another person with similar qualifications).

and the big one:
3. Why am I going to pay this person more $$$, Euros, AED than the other one? 

Is there any possibility that you could do a set of training/coursework within your current org (Military) such that you can achieve a MBA type qualification?

Also earlier CrazyMazy did mention the managerial positions. You want to be setting up for one of those for a few reasons:
1. The Indian Subcontinent has a large number of graduates and IT people who go for the techie jobs (non-managerial, straight tech IT, 2-3 yrs experience)
2. The UAE employer knows this and won't pay that much as the Subcontinent applicants will work for less than the UK, USA, Aus applicants
3. The manager positions are the mid-career level positions, you've done the tech stuff and the UAE employer will be comfortable with that, they want to know if you can manage the techies or take a project to completion or do the analysis for the cost, risk, etc. This is where the money is for the Western expats.

I haven't gotten to my application phase yet. With the credit crisis I'd like to see how the market is going for the next 4-6 months in the UAE and see whether I need to be targeting Abu Dhabi instead of Dubai now. And if the Dubai companies are doing anything like the AU companies a number of large organisations have put in hiring freezes at least for that same period. 

In the meantime, this is what I'm doing:
1. Just certified as a Trainer inside my company. 
2. Also about to certify as a Software Architect
3. Continuing to do the cost/benefit checks on the UAE market versus AUS market, essentially a move for me has to be worth it so that I know I'm actually doing better by making the move to the UAE. 



aitchy said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I don't think we would be going for the same jobs!! Thank God!! I know that a degree would be an advantage but some of the most successful people in the world never got a degree.
> 
> ...


----------

